# Boss Key Productions from Cliff Bleszinski and Arjan Brussee



## Krory (Jul 4, 2014)

> Game designer Cliff Bleszinski's new studio is called Boss Key Productions, which he founded with former EA producer and Guerrilla Games co-founder Arjan Brussee, according to various documents obtained by Polygon.
> 
> In late April, Bleszinski filed a report for his new business with the North Carolina Department of the Secretary of State. The documentation lists Bleszinski as the registered agent of a company located in Raleigh, N.C.
> 
> ...



Although most likely know Bleszinski, Arjan Brussee worked as a coder for Jazz Jackrabbit alongside him. He then founded the Guerilla Games studio and worked as a development director on Killzone 2. In 2012, he briefly joined EA's Visceral Games.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 4, 2014)

/yawn.....


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 5, 2014)

So, prodigal son returns. The man that said PC has no future with games, in strong, wrong words, comes back to make a PC title.

Ironic.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 8, 2014)

@therealcliffyb: Friends, @BossKey will be working with Nexon to publish a Free2Play Sci-Fi PC arena shooter code named #BlueStreak. #BossKey #UnlockTheFun


----------



## Atlas (Jul 8, 2014)

#Microtransactions


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2014)

He had my attention.

Then I saw Free to Play PC Shooter.

And then he lost my attention.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 10, 2014)

Cliffy did an AMA:


----------

